# Devil Doc receives three awards for valor for one deployment



## Teufel (Feb 5, 2010)

For those of you who don't know, the Marine Corps is VERY stingy when it comes to awards.  I have only seen one or two cases where a Marine or FMF Sailor received more than one valor award for a single deployment, and this brave corpsman received three.

http://www.stripes.com/article.asp?section=104&article=67744

View attachment 11512


I will start another post about how broken our award system is, I don't want to spoil this one.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats to you doc! 
I look forward to reading that thread.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2010)

Fucking A!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow..Outstanding!
Thanks for posting that up Teufel.


----------



## masonea (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck Yeah, Doc!!!


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome, Doc. Maybe the President will read this and figure out how to pronounce the word "Corpsman."


----------



## Muppet (Feb 6, 2010)

F-ing A x 2 doc.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 6, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent and Semper Fi.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Outsatnding job!


----------



## Scotth (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done hardly covers it!

Way to go Marine. :)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 6, 2010)

7point62 said:


> Awesome, Doc. Maybe the President will read this and figure out how to pronounce the word "Corpsman."


 
Yeah, I wouldn't count on that...


Well done, Doc!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 7, 2010)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 7, 2010)

Outstanding PO2!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## car (Feb 8, 2010)

Amazing story!

Very well done, Warrior!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 9, 2010)

Outstanding!

Semper Fi Doc!


----------

